# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cheap flourite substitute.



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I found a thread at another forum.

When asked if Flurite is worth the money...


> quote:
> 
> It's worth every penny you'll spend for it and I've never talked with anyone who's regretted using Flourite.
> If money is an issue and you have a large tank there is a product sold in some nurseries called Schultz's Soil Conditioner. It also goes by the name Profile. It is very similar to Flourite at a fraction of the cost. I used it in my most recently set up 55 gal. and mixed it with Flourite and am very happy with it. ...


Well, since I need alot of flourite, a cheap alternative is of interest. Anyone here ever try Schultz's Soil Conditioner (Profile)?

Thanks,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I found a thread at another forum.

When asked if Flurite is worth the money...


> quote:
> 
> It's worth every penny you'll spend for it and I've never talked with anyone who's regretted using Flourite.
> If money is an issue and you have a large tank there is a product sold in some nurseries called Schultz's Soil Conditioner. It also goes by the name Profile. It is very similar to Flourite at a fraction of the cost. I used it in my most recently set up 55 gal. and mixed it with Flourite and am very happy with it. ...


Well, since I need alot of flourite, a cheap alternative is of interest. Anyone here ever try Schultz's Soil Conditioner (Profile)?

Thanks,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I have tried Profile, the size is great but it is a little to light for my liking, makes planting stems pretty hard!

In my latest tank i'm using "stone dust" it's to go below patio stones! It's about 66 lbs for $5 or if you buy in bulk 500 lbs for $30!!!

It does take a lot of rinsing as fluorite does, it looks white in the bag but once it is wet it is grey, same size and shape as fluorite.

I go for what ever is cheap!
I find no noticeable difference in growth in any substrates... my contest photo was mostly epoxy coated gravel!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

here is a topic I started on turface / profile,
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=3996060812&m=5066005282

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Ekim,

Thanks for the can of worms









I'm a bit busy right now, but I'll try to do some research in the next couple of days. Maybe I'll do a flourite/misc mix. The more I save the better. Originally, I was thinking that I needed $200 in flourite. If I can cut my costs down to under $100, that would be AWESOME!!!!!

I'll post some thoughts ASAP.

Thanks again,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Dr V (Feb 5, 2003)

Mixing Fluorite with Profile works great. I have used straight Profile and a mix with Fluorite, both with good results. Although I did routine substrate fertilization with the 100% Profile substrate.


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Dr V,
How do you find the color comparison between the two products? Did you mix them or layer one on top of the other? Thanks
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 20, 2003)

I am using Profile/Schultz Aquatic Soil in my 100 gal tank, mixed with local loam and covered with pea gravel. Works great that way, but I would not use it as a single substrate, both for it's low weight as much as for it's color, unless you want to create that "loam look"








Talking about cheap... 50lb of excellent pea gravel: $3.50
I wouldn't know why to spend 100 or 200 on a fancy substrate...


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I just reread this thread:
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=3996060812&m=5066005282

and the one you are looking at now. It sounds like this Profile stuff is a good cheap alternative. The only downside is it's "fluffiness". One recomendation from the linked thread was the following:



> quote:
> 
> Profile aquatic plant soil
> Schultz clay conditioner
> ...


I hope Robert replies to this thread to mention how much "a little gravel" is. I might use Profile (or sim9ilar) with a layer of gravel on top to keep everhing down a little better.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well I mix just enough gravel to it to give it a heavier consistencey...no set formula. As it ages in your aquarium and has a lot of mulm settle in it, it does become heavier.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks robert.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Foolish But Wise (Jul 6, 2003)

Im having a hard time finding any of these in the large bags here in town, Ive also tried to find them on the net, but no luck.

Im getting frustrated, I realy dont want to buy 6 10lb bags of profile aquatic soil (even though its still cheaper than flourite).

Does any one know were to get ANY these off the net?

God made all living things, Keeping them that way is another story.

Homepage w Pics: http://www.geocities.com/soulessvoid/


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

I got mine from Home Depot but doing this search at froogle.google.com yielded a few possible places...

Ron


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Wanted to clarify that you use 100% Profile or similar.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by kherman:
> I just reread this thread:
> ...


http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop....006090712&f=8006023812&m=1346040343
[/QUOTE]

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I went to Home Depot to do an investigation. I found some cheap rock that I could use in the mix. It is sold by Quickrete though. It's sold near the bags of concrete.

Anyways, it's advertised as good for ponds and aquariums. Is there reason to worry? Should I test the stuff or just use it?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Is there any more information that you could give us about it? Just because it says that it is good for ponds and aquariums does not necessarily mean its good for plants.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by George Willms:
> Is there any more information that you could give us about it? Just because it says that it is good for ponds and aquariums does not necessarily mean its good for plants.
> ...


I'll have to updat the thread after I go to Home Depot next time. I just glanced at it. Didn't read any specific info on it.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

I got my clay soil cond. from Ace Hardware , my Home Depot did not have it . I also mixed it with some sand . This is in a 55 and my plants are grow like crazy . I also do not vacuum the substrate , just take out water .


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Fedorov:
> I got my clay soil cond. from Ace Hardware , my Home Depot did not have it . I also mixed it with some sand . This is in a 55 and my plants are grow like crazy . I also do not vacuum the substrate , just take out water .


*Federov*,
What was the % mix of each and is it mixed or layered?

Thanks,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

to be honest I really do not know the % , sorry . I think it was two or three of the large bags of the clay soil cond. and just filled in with the sand to get the depth that I liked , about 4 inches .


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

I mixed it up .


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

OK,

I just bought some Profile (Fuller's Earth). I bought 90 pounds of it (I think that's the weight). I figurew it is enough to make a 4" layer throughout my aquarium. I havn't done the mathe yet though.

Anyways, I want ot mix it with something to help weight it down. My initial thought was stone. I have yet to buy a second substrate type to mix, so I'm open to suggestions.

I might just do sand. I bought some from Home Depot, but might have to take it back. It says it's not safe for aquarium use on the bag. It's "sterilized" and silica free whatever that means.

Where can I get cheap sand for "aquarium use"? How do I know if it is safe for aquarium use?

I might just get some out of a freshwater lake. it's probably the cheapest way to go anyways.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

If done more thinking on this subject.

I think I'm going to use the following approximated mix of ingrediants:

50% Profile
25% Flourite
25% Sand (from a freshwater lake)

I think I'm just going to mix it all together.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------

